# QVWM Revival?



## fossette (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm new to FreeBSD, but I have been a Windows NT/2000 user for so long that I absolutely hate it when some software distributor bureaucrat decides to mess with my favorite "windows classic" desktop.  It's infuriating to have the carpet swept off our feet every 6 months for absolutely no good reason.  So, to hell with Microsoft and its costly & disorienting upgrades. 

I've wondered in the Linux world for a couple of weeks after upgrading my computer, but their bad habit of having everything packaged has the unfortunate disadvantage of creating a fragile system that can break anytime when you install something unexpected.  Very frustrating!  Luckily, I found FreeBSD and it's ability to compile ports.  Yeah!  

I tried a few graphical interfaces, but none of them would make me happy until I found QVWM.  Unfortunately, the supporting website disappeared 3 years ago, so the FreeBSD port was retired.  Luckily, I found a tarball here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/qvwm/
I managed to compile it and work around the required "out of date" libraries.  Here's the result:


  (click the image to enlarge)

So, after all that being said, here's my question.  *Do you guys think QVWM should reintegrate the FreeBSD rich Ports library?*  I would be happy to help maintain it.  After all, I have NO PLAN to switch to a different X11 window manager now.  As they say, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!

PS: How do you like my little beastie?

Dominique.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 12, 2015)

If there are distfiles available and port compiles, you may submit new port request, see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/porting-submitting.html


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 14, 2015)

All the old ports framework stuff is still there.  See the link below.  You got it to compile so the next step would be updating the old ports files with the new download link and anything else that might have changed.  If you can get it to work the second link has more info on QA type stuff for the port to get it up to par to be submitted into the ports collection again.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/x11-wm/qvwm/?pathrev=307887
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html


----------

